# Is Eucalyptus safe for reps?



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Basically my friend has a HUGE Eucalyptus tree hanging over her garden and her neighbour says she can chop away, so i offered to cut it back for her tomorrow and wonder if I could safely use any of it in with the snakes/Dragon?


Apparantly the over-hang is as tall as her house and she wants me to cut the down to about 6-8ft so there will be a fair bit of tree to get rid of.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> Basically my friend has a HUGE Eucalyptus tree hanging over her garden and her neighbour says she can chop away, so i offered to cut it back for her tomorrow and wonder if I could safely use any of it in with the snakes/Dragon?
> 
> 
> Apparantly the over-hang is as tall as her house and she wants me to cut the down to about 6-8ft so there will be a fair bit of tree to get rid of.


LUCKY! I could get all sorts of stick insects if I had a Eucalyptus tree near me!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Didnt think they were that hard to come by, i had a couple in the garden at my old house


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Pleco07 said:


> Didnt think they were that hard to come by, i had a couple in the garden at my old house


well none one near me seems to have one...:bash:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I have one in my garden that could use a chop, a willow aswell.

*gets out saw*


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Im usually in and out of the woods getting new bits and peices, I always stick to fruit trees because i know they're safe but im not too sure with a Eucalyptus tree :?


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone know?


----------



## Axel01 (Jun 14, 2008)

I wouldn't risk it. Eucalypts are full of all sorts of volatile oils you can smell them. Also makes them very flammable (did you see the fires in Australia earlier this year?)


----------



## Gecko82 (Apr 8, 2008)

i would say no, leaves are very toxic can cause lots of different problems when eaten stay away


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

OK, I'll leave it then. Ive just got in from cutting it back, not the safest of days to be up 30ft+ in winds chopping a tree down :whistling2:


----------



## Skoozy (Mar 12, 2009)

We use Eucalyptus here in S.A and have had no problems with it, and it does help with fending off mites, what you do is, take the bark, boil it and that way all the sap and crap get removed and its safe, I think the same can be said for the leaves! I have also used branches in the past and as long as there si no sap on it and it has been cleaned/sanitized properly there shouldn't be a problem!
And i have seen a lot of carpets and the like in Eucalyptus trees in Aus... But in the end its all up to you.


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

It seems a shame not to use it coz the leaves would look amazing in my vivs and the branches are fairly thick so they would look wicked too. But I think i will play it safe and stick to the fruit trees


----------

